# Mimaki CJV30- Users/opinions?



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello.

Didnt found much info here on TF about the MIMAKI CJV30..

Anyone here using that machine? I was all up to get a versacamm sp300i, but the biggest roland supplier in Sweden told me to take a look at the mimaki. (they have sold 600% more mimakis this year than rolands, and with ALL happy costumers, they say!)

Comparing the sp300i and the mimaki cjv30-100 (that is wider!) is the mimaki almost 5400€ cheaper. And that is with stand/rollup system/,shipping, 2 day installation, and training included. The compare-price on roland does not include that extras.

I'm talking about NEW machines here.

I really need some inputs here. I can save GREAT money on the "Same" machine, and the question is; Is the roland really worth that extra money?

(I will use it for transfers and stickers to begin with.)

If you have any experience on Mimaki, I would be most happy to know your inputs!

Thanks in advance

/Jean


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Most of the Mimaki Printer are just that printers only, you have to get an additional unit to cut the designs so that will be an extra cost.
CW


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Mimaki CJV30 60/100/130/160 is a print & cut. And are very equal to Versacamm.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

..friday mega bump. I really need your opinions


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

cubedecibel said:


> ..friday mega bump. I really need your opinions


Old Post, but. 
Did u buy the Mimaki CJV30 Printer Cutter?

Thanks


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Nope, not yet..


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

cubedecibel said:


> Nope, not yet..


I am getting a quote on CJV30 130 & 160. 
Can u PM ur quote ur getting on the 100?

I currently have a Mimaki JV3 & Roland Versacamm SP300.

The Roland has been great for 8 years, but now giving me problems. May be as simple as an encoder strip. 

The Mimaki has been good, but requires more printhead cleanings. We have changed a few heads on the Mimaki, but not on the Roland.

Make sure u check into the cost of replacement parts i.e. Dampers, Capping Station, especially Print Heads.


----------



## gloryofgod7 (Jan 21, 2013)

MIMAKI CJV30-60 for sale-used

Software
RasterLinkPro5 SG
ColorProfile
SimpleStudio
Finecut7

Specifications

Maximum print /cut width: 610 mm (24.0")
Print resolution: 540 dpi, 720 dpi, 1440 dpi
Ink Kind: Exclusive solvent ink: SS21 ink
Ink Capacity: 6-color mode: 440 cc cartridge x 1/color, 440 cc/color 
C　M　Y　K　Lc　Lm　W

From Japan


For photos add
SKYPE: gloryofgod7


----------

